# Paper bead



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Thats it I hate this stuff. I just can't get it right.
Either have to much mud to set it right or not enough mud and get bubbles under the paper.
I always have problems that show after paint.
Today I return for a touch up that was less than four inches long. Small bubble you could hardly see. But if you tap you could tell not enough mud under the tape. So I proceed to cut out the bubble and coat it out.
After I prime and paint. Then bame two more spots surface that I swear we're fine.
My Dad who works with me uses this crap all the time and has no problems with it.
I give up metal only for me.
End of rant

Please give your take on this
How and what bead do you use?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Have you tried moistening the paper first?


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

No but that is a good point.
I have better luck with tape run through the box or water then when I get lazy and dry tape.
Maybe I will give it one more shot.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Home wood said:


> No but that is a good point.
> I have better luck with tape run through the box or water then when I get lazy and dry tape.
> Maybe I will give it one more shot.


Those are not bubbles . There blisters . Your not getting enough mud beneath the pp bead .. Don't go to far ahead of yourself .. Try 1 stick at a time to get your groove on ..AND!!! If the flange[metal] Isn't wide enough to cover the void it will blister. USG B1s or Phillips wides Is what you need to try.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

griz said:


> Have you tried moistening the paper first?


I'm not even gonna !!


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I never get bubbles or blisters with trim-Tex or fiberfuse must be the paper :clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never had a problem with the 8 sticks I've installed in my life. :laughing:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hydro bead


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

ubcguy89 said:


> Hydro bead


 yep! Spray it with water, wait a few minutes and stick it. Done. Best thing to happen to the drywall trade in a long time.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

:lol:


ubcguy89 said:


> Hydro bead


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

schaefercs said:


> yep! Spray it with water, wait a few minutes and stick it. Done. Best thing to happen to the drywall trade in a long time.


That bead came and went very quickly .


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

blacktop said:


> That bead came and went very quickly .


What do you use for bead? I was introduced to it less than a year ago and think it's awesome. Anything bad about hydro bead that you've experienced?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

schaefercs said:


> What do you use for bead? I was introduced to it less than a year ago and think it's awesome. Anything bad about hydro bead that you've experienced?


I used It a few times and didn't care much for It.. The supplies here stopped carrying it cause they couldn't sell It. I Prefer the paper face b1s. I used no-coat sticks on my last home ...I don't care much for them either .


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I used It a few times and didn't care much for It.. The supplies here stopped carrying it cause they couldn't sell It. I Prefer the paper face b1s. I used no-coat sticks on my last home ...I don't care much for them either .


I don't think I would use hydro on a house, but for commercial where you have a lot at the same length it's great. We were cutting full boxes on a miter saw, saved 4 days time compared to metal. On a house I prefer to use metal bead crimped on and backed up with a few roll form nails


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

99% of homes here are done with metal.........


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> 99% of homes here are done with metal.........


 It's close to 100% paper around here. The end result is a much flatter wall, takes less mud, & less finish time. I suspect it cracks less also.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

no paper ...no steel just pvc and fiberglass for me
I do like repair steel corners and then have the contractor tell me that looks sweet and then I tell him to hit it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Not a one cracked bead in my house.......built in 77.......Metal bead.

Home I'm working in today.....Few yrs old............Metal bead.......Cracks and loose bead galore. :sad::sad::no::no:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

repair work


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I do it old school. I cut my paper strips then dip them in the mud pail. With my rubber gloves on I pull it out of the pail through 2 fingers and apply to the seams like wallpapering. Then take my 6 inch knife and wipe off the excess.


----------

